# WORLD PREMIER "Cinderella", an opera by Alma Deutscher



## sadams (Dec 27, 2014)

Act 1






Act 2.






Hebrew with English subtitles


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

At first I wonder why that kid is in so prominently. Then I found out she's the composer! Wow! 10 years old. What young talent.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Nothing original here. Alma is nothing more than a Mozart rip-off, and a weak one at that. She'll be washed up at the ripe old age of 12.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

As I have stated in other threads I play with a community orchestra that plays a concert every year that performs music by young composers. Over the course of thirty years I have had to privilege to meet many young composers who were just as talented as Ms. Deutscher. A few years ago we played a symphony that was composed by a eleven year old young man. It sounded like Mendelssohn.

In the "TC Top Recommended Post-1950 Works - Voting" Thread we have been introduced to the Russian American composer Lera Auerbach. Apparently she was a prodigy composer who composed an opera when she was only twelve that toured throughout Russia. See: http://www.allmusic.com/artist/lera-auerbach-mn0002223636/biography

I could not locate any samples of her juvenile works.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Celloman said:


> Nothing original here. Alma is nothing more than a Mozart rip-off, and a weak one at that. She'll be washed up at the ripe old age of 12.


It's a good point, although I hope she and the other notable young prodigies don't have their ambitions thwarted by modern conventions. With the right encouragement and inspiration one of these could yet go on to write a fantastic opera. (And if it's in the style of Mozart, so be it.)


----------



## sadams (Dec 27, 2014)

It is very possible that Alma is now the youngest person ever to compose a full-length opera.


----------

